# Schools in Fuerteventura



## JenAndDan (Jan 18, 2016)

We are looking at emigrating to Fuerteventura around the Caleta Fuste area but I am struggling to find where the nearest primary school is. Our son is 11 months old at the moment but we are hoping to move when he is 3. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JenAndDan said:


> We are looking at emigrating to Fuerteventura around the Caleta Fuste area but I am struggling to find where the nearest primary school is. Our son is 11 months old at the moment but we are hoping to move when he is 3. Thanks


:welcome:

I'm nowhere near there so can't help personally, but google gave me this : Colegios públicos en CALETA DE FUSTES - Las Palmas

hope that helps


----------



## JenAndDan (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you x


----------

